# 1,72 m Größe welche Rahmengröße für das AMS 125



## Ivonnche (10. November 2007)

Hallo ich war die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich nun ein Cube oder Canyon mir hole. Es wird ein Cube. 

Ich weiß nur nicht welche Rahmengröße. 16 Zoll oder 18 Zoll. Der Händler meint eher 18 Zoll. Ich hab aber gelesen lieber etwas kleiner. Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm. 

Er bekommt nächste Woche welche hoffentlich geliefert. Aber er hat kein 16 Zoll bestellt. Will aber noch mal schauen ob er noch ein 16 Zoll bestellen kann.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Rechenformeln gibt es ja genug aber da kommt immer so um die 17 Zoll raus...

Liebe Grüße Ivonne


----------



## gibbonhh (10. November 2007)

Hallo Ivonne!

Ich bin 1,73, bei mir kommt auch genau 17" raus. Ich habe mir ein 125 K24 in 16" bestellt. Man sitzt nicht ganz so gestreckt auf dem Rad und es ist wendiger!

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (10. November 2007)

Oh Danke schön und dir auch viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike. Ich hoffe der Händler bekommt die Räder nächste Woche.


----------



## frea (10. November 2007)

Wie alt bist du denn? Wächst vll noch, das dann auch mit in Betracht ziehen.
Sonst geht wohl nichts über ne kleine Proberunde mit beiden Größen um die richtige für dich zu ermitteln.

Wenn du mehr Touren mit dem Rad fahren willst, ist die größere der beiden Größen sicher auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Ivonnche (10. November 2007)

Oh wachsen mit 36 Jahren??? Unmöglich, ich glaub man wird mit zunehmenden Alter kleiner...grins. Ich werde aber beide Größen fahren und dann schau mer mal.


----------



## S.D. (11. November 2007)

Da beim AMS die Tretlagerhöhe recht hoch ist, wird für Dich das 18" mit Sicherheit zu groß sein.
Die Händler raten gerne zum 18", weil sie meistens - wegen zu geringer Nachfrage - kein 16" in der Vororder haben.
Ich fahre das Reaction in 16" bei einer "Größe" von 168 cm. Beim Reaction ist die Überstandshöhe bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe ca 3 cm niedriger als beim AMS und trotzdem wird´s bei steilen technischen Abfahrten schon mal knapp im Schritt, wenn man mal aus den Pedalen muß. Erst recht, wenn man mit viel Federweg unterwegs ist.
Durch den größeren Federweg wirkt sich das beim AMS 125 noch extremer aus.

Gruss


----------



## citycobra (11. November 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Da beim AMS die Tretlagerhöhe recht hoch ist, wird für Dich das 18" mit Sicherheit zu groß sein.
> Die Händler raten gerne zum 18", weil sie meistens - wegen zu geringer Nachfrage - kein 16" in der Vororder haben.
> Ich fahre das Reaction in 16" bei einer "Größe" von 168 cm. Beim Reaction ist die Überstandshöhe bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe ca 3 cm niedriger als beim AMS und trotzdem wird´s bei steilen technischen Abfahrten schon mal knapp im Schritt, wenn man mal aus den Pedalen muß. Erst recht, wenn man mit viel Federweg unterwegs ist.
> Durch den größeren Federweg wirkt sich das beim AMS 125 noch extremer aus.
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. ich würde bei deiner körpergröße auch zum 16" rahmen greifen. beim ams pro mit 100mm federweg würdest du wahrscheinlich noch mit dem 18" rahmen gut hinkommen aber beim ams 125 wird es wirklich sehr eng.

nimm im zweifelsfall immer den kleineren rahmen. ich hatte mich bei meinem alten bike auch vom händler "einlullen" lassen und mir den größeren rahmen geholt. das wäre dann im gelände auch fast schonmal der tot meiner zukünftigen träume geworden.


----------



## tenand (11. November 2007)

Die Sitzrohrlänge ist eher unerheblich. Wichtiger ist die Oberrohrlänge, weil sich da je nach Größe, das Fahrverhalten ändern kann.
Wichtig ist, daß du Körperlänge (vom Boden bis zum oberen Brustbein), sowie Armlänge (Schultergelenk bis Faustmitte) addierst und deine Schrittlänge abziehst. 
Dann gilt Oberrohrlänge bei folgendem Ergebnis (in mm):

  970 = 510
1020 = 530
1070 = 540
1120 = 565
1170 = 585
1220 = 605
1270 = 610
1320 = 625

Je nach Fahrstil nimmst du dann einen Vorbau zw. 90 und 115 mm.
PS: Für deine Schrittlänge ist ein Rahmen von 18" schon in Ordnung, aber
wie gesagt, besser mal beide Größen probefahren.


----------



## S.D. (11. November 2007)

tenand schrieb:


> Die Sitzrohrlänge ist eher unerheblich. Wichtiger ist die Oberrohrlänge, weil sich da je nach Größe, das Fahrverhalten ändern kann.
> Wichtig ist, daß du Körperlänge (vom Boden bis zum oberen Brustbein), sowie Armlänge (Schultergelenk bis Faustmitte) addierst und deine Schrittlänge abziehst.
> Dann gilt Oberrohrlänge bei folgendem Ergebnis (in mm):
> 
> ...




Die Sitzrohrlänge ist uninteressant - nicht jedoch die Überstandshöhe. Und da bin ich der Meinung, daß 18" beim AMS 125 definitiv zu groß ist.

Gruß


----------



## tenand (11. November 2007)

Stimmt schon.
Ich bin der 19" Typ und habe mich bei Cube für ein 18" statt 20" entschieden.
Aber nicht hauptsächl. wg. der Überstandshöhe, sondern wegen der Oberrohrlänge. Bin eben beide gefahren und das 18" kam meinem jetzigen 19" Rad am nächsten.


----------



## ThePicknicker (16. November 2007)

So leute jetz macht ihr mir aber Angst,
ich hab mir auch das 18 bestellt! War beim Händler, hab mir die Wasserwaage zwischen die Beine geklemmt und mit dem fast 18er Wert meinte er dann "eindeutig 18" aber hab jetz noch mal gemessen:
Körperhöhe: 1,75 Schritthöhe (bevors eng wird): 78
hab nich getestet und einfach mal dem Händler vertraut, war das jetz ein Fehler?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (16. November 2007)

ThePicknicker schrieb:


> So leute jetz macht ihr mir aber Angst,
> ich hab mir auch das 18 bestellt! War beim Händler, hab mir die Wasserwaage zwischen die Beine geklemmt und mit dem fast 18er Wert meinte er dann "eindeutig 18" aber hab jetz noch mal gemessen:
> Körperhöhe: 1,75 Schritthöhe (bevors eng wird): 78
> hab nich getestet und einfach mal dem Händler vertraut, war das jetz ein Fehler?!



Hallo also ich war die jenige die das Thema eröffnet hat und ich hab mir es nun in 16 bestellt. Hab ein 16 und ein 18 Zoll aber nur AMS 100 getestet und hab mich auf dem 16er wohler gefühlt. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch mal Probe fahren. Lg Ivonne


----------



## S.D. (17. November 2007)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Hallo also ich war die jenige die das Thema eröffnet hat und ich hab mir es nun in 16 bestellt. Hab ein 16 und ein 18 Zoll aber nur AMS 100 getestet und hab mich auf dem 16er wohler gefühlt. Vielleicht kannst du ja auch mal Probe fahren. Lg Ivonne



Ganz klar die richtige Entscheidung!

Gruss


----------



## ThePicknicker (18. November 2007)

Also wollte gestern mal bei meinem Händler vorbei schaun und ma fragen was er so da hat... aber?! .. schau an schau an: Sa --> andre Öffnungszeiten 
Naja hab mich in der Zwischenzeit mal mit Google und Co beschäftigt und bin offt auf die Aussage gestoßen das eher sportlich orientierte Fahrer den größeren Rahmen nehmen sollen und da bei meinem wert immer etwas zwischen 17 und 18 raus kommt denk ich das der 18 bestimmt nich soo verkehrt ist oder?


----------



## citycobra (18. November 2007)

ThePicknicker schrieb:


> Also wollte gestern mal bei meinem Händler vorbei schaun und ma fragen was er so da hat... aber?! .. schau an schau an: Sa --> andre Öffnungszeiten
> Naja hab mich in der Zwischenzeit mal mit Google und Co beschäftigt und bin offt auf die Aussage gestoßen das eher sportlich orientierte Fahrer den größeren Rahmen nehmen sollen und da bei meinem wert immer etwas zwischen 17 und 18 raus kommt denk ich das der 18 bestimmt nich soo verkehrt ist oder?



das kommt ganz darauf an was man unter "sportlich" versteht.
wer viele touren fährt und dabei hauptsächlich auf straßen, wald-/feldwegen, usw. unterwegs ist, für den bietet sich der etwas größere rahmen an. wer sich hingegen eher im gelände aufhält, der sollte ganz klar zum kleineren rahmen greifen. der kleinere rahmen lässt sich deutlich besser / agiler handeln, als der große. zudem hat man im gelände bei einem großen rahmen schnell mal platzangst im schritt  , wenn man z.b. in einer bodenwelle vom rad absteigt.


----------



## ThePicknicker (18. November 2007)

Naja dann frag ich mal so: Welche Nachteile hab ich beim "sportlicheren fahren, zum Bsp. auf der Straße wenn ich den kleineren hab?!
Hab schon vor mit ihm auch ab und zu im Gelände zu fahren. Allerdings zwecks örtlichen Gegebenheiten besteht meine Hausstrecke vor allem aus Straßen, Waldwegen und ein paar verwurzelten Trampelpfaden.
Heißt: ein Kompromis wirds so oder so!
P.S. ein weiteres Bike KANN ich mir momentan halt nich leisten....


----------



## citycobra (18. November 2007)

auf dem kleineren rahmen sitzt man etwas "gebeugter" und kann sich nicht richtig strecken. das ist auf längeren touren schonmal unangenehm und ermüdend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matyo (22. November 2007)

ich denke, man kann locker mal den vorbau um ein 1cm verlängern, ohne dass sich das fahrverhalten merklich ändert. 
die sportlichkeit hängt ausserdem auch von der sattelüberhöhung ab. da hat man bei einem kleineren rahmen  mehr spielraum.
also jeh nach körpergeometrie kann auch mal der kleinere rahmen der sportlichere sein.


----------



## tenand (22. November 2007)

Das ist ja wohl klar.
Bei größeren Rahmen hat man auch einen längeren Radstand, was auf Straßen, Waldwegen etc. der Laufruhe entgegen kommt. Der Schwerpunkt liegt weiter Richtung Lenker (vorne+höher), was allerdings an Agilität kostet, also nicht so Trail geeignet.
Das muss aber jeder nach seiner Fahrweise individuell entscheiden.
Außerdem hat die Vorbaulänge schon entscheiden Einfluß auf die Fahrweise, da je nach Länge die Haltung gestreckter oder gestauchter ist und somit das Gewicht aufs Vorderrad verändert wird.


----------

